# New Nuova Simonelli Oscar owner -- am i suppose to back flush my oscar?



## rover901 (Dec 23, 2014)

I own a rocket cellini, i back flush it with a blind basket at least once a week, which can clean the brew circuit as far as i could understand. But should i do this on my oscar? Obviously oscar is not a e61 design, i dont know if this applies on oscar or will it damage oscar which is not suppose to back flush by its design?

I find that not much people talked about this, and absolutely no video of back flushing an oscar in the youtube....any oscar owners could share your experience?

BTW, its a beautiful machine!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I recently purchased an Oscar and have been back flushing it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It has a 3-way valve so should indeed be backflushed.


----------



## rover901 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, tried last night. Worked. There is a little plastic hose release the waste water out.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

How are you getting on with your Oscar?


----------



## rover901 (Dec 23, 2014)

Still learning to use it, it is quite easy to handle, i need more time to get familiar with it and to do some serious comparison with my rocket cellini....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did you arrive a a Cellini and a Oscar btw


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

How are you finding the steaming on the Oscar?


----------



## rover901 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am going to put the NS Oscar in my office









And i think the stream is very strong


----------

